# 1967 Huffy Rail



## RZ94

My favorite of my fleet


----------



## JimK

I had one of these as a kid. Same purple color. I remember my dad had to buy 5 of them(for me, my brother and his 3 step sons) one Christmas. I rode the wheels of of that bike. I pitched a fit when My mom gave it away and got me a 10 speed bike. I sure wish I had that bike back. Very nice.

JimK


----------



## RZ94

Thanks Jim. I actually got the twin to this bike for Christmas 1967. It was stolen a few months later. Years went by before I found this one at a very reasonable price. It no longer leaves my sight when I ride it.


----------



## JimK

I would guess that is the same Christmas that I got mine. Boy what atime it was.

JimK


----------

